# Got My Sony PRS350



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I ended up with the silver one. That $129.99 price was hard to resist. Still need to order the case. I've got The Sony Reader Library & Calibre set up on my Mac at home & XP at work. Took awhile to figure how to download from smashwords & get it on my reader. I found calibre to be the most intuitive & therefore easier to do this with. Downloading from the Sony Store the Sony Reader Library was easier.

So now I start reading my two new books. *


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats. Don't you just love  it?  
I'm glad that you are getting it all figured out.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I ended up getting the silver one too. As cute as the pink one was, I thought the silver was easier to match for cases and skins. I thought I may get tired of the pink one as well, so I opted for the silver, even though it seems quite boring right now. I think I'm going to love it though....sweet little ereader.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I ended up getting the silver one too. As cute as the pink one was, I thought the silver was easier to match for cases and skins. I thought I may get tired of the pink one as well, so I opted for the silver, even though it seems quite boring right now. I think I'm going to love it though....sweet little ereader.


I really like the silver and really would have preferred to buy it over buying the pink, but at the time that I bought my Sony 350, I could get the Sony 350, plus the Breast Cancer cover , plus two free books for the price of the silver 350, so I decided I could live with the pink. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sony has the PRS350 on sale for $129 for Valentine's Day.

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644523779&N=4294954529&Name=All+Reader+Digital+Books


----------

